# Intro



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi. Since I've made a couple of posts, it's probably a good idea to introduce myself. I've owned labrador retrievers since 1980. I've done all of my own training. I have been through a progression from ignorance to being slightly educated. I'm still enjoying the things I learn about training my dogs.

I consider my dogs multi-purpose. They are a member of my family. They hunt upland birds and waterfowl. They perform in Field Trials. They perform in Hunting Tests.

I hunted in North Dakota about 10 years ago. It was a great experience. I was able to hunt in South Dakota last year. You that live in either of those states are very fortunate for the hunting opportunnities.

I wish you good fortune and a safe hunting season. :beer: HPW


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

:welcome:

Good to have you...

Mike


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Harry, 
Great to have you here!! Do you belong to NAHRA?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

Goosehunterdog said:


> Hi Harry,
> Great to have you here!! Do you belong to NAHRA?


Thanks all for the welcome and yes I've been a NAHRA supporter since '87. HPW


----------

